# Ship Ahoy!



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Maybe I should have called this "Whatever Floats Your Boat." Please post your favorite watercraft pictures. Boats, ships, kayaks, canoes, whatever. I don't have many since we do not see too many of them in Dallas, but I have a couple from the last time I was in SPI:

The _Get Reel_:





Shrimp boat at SPI jetties:





[Hopefully the pictures are working now -- Click pictures for larger images.]

Please post some pictures of things that float.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

I've got a few...


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a couple I like....both were taken in Cozumel, a favorite place for us. I'm ready to go back!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I have to give my wife credit for the second pic. She took the pic of the ferry that runs to Playa Del Carmen out of the plane window as we were preparing to land in San Miguel.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Dorado-Mahi said:


> I've got a few...


Those are great -- as usual you did a great job catching the colors. For some reason I am particularly drawn to the lights on the cruise ship. Thanks.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Here are a couple I like....both were taken in Cozumel, a favorite place for us. I'm ready to go back!


Thanks -- I really like the first one. It says deserted beach vacation to me.:smile:


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

These are some ships in San Diego. The "Surprise" is from the movie Master and Commander.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> These are some ships in San Diego. The "Surprise" is from the movie Master and Commander.


Nice, and different as well. Is it a trick of perspective or are the Navy ships really about as tall as the bridge?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I think it is the perspective. These were taken by my brother last year, so I can't be sure, but I think the ships are quite a distance from the bridge, so they look almost as tall.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

This is my uncles Topaz. He just finished refurbishing it and was cruising the ICW during Poco last year.


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

I dug up a few:

1.& 2. Disney ship in Galveston.

3. Island Fever, Jamaica


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

chicapesca said:


> This is my uncles Topaz. He just finished refurbishing it and was cruising the ICW during Poco last year.


Nice boat and interesting color effects you have there.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

MarcusT said:


> I dug up a few:
> 
> 1.& 2. Disney ship in Galveston.
> 
> 3. Island Fever, Jamaica


Thanks! Interesting perspective shot on the second one -- it looks like the ship is coming out of the picture.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

From the Seabrook Shipyard earlier this year. Surprisingly, this is the only boat I got a picture of that day.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

NaClH2O said:


> From the Seabrook Shipyard earlier this year. Surprisingly, this is the only boat I got a picture of that day.


Thanks -- looks like there were a few more hiding behind it from the masts I think I see sticking up.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Heres a couple


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Heres a couple


Thanks -- am I the only one who gets a little nervous around the big ones in a little fishing boat? Maybe it is just because I hardly ever do that.


----------



## MarcusT (May 25, 2005)

Passed this one last summer heading out of Galveston. Looks like that vehicle in star wars. LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats a car hauler. They also carry tractors.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

MarcusT said:


> Passed this one last summer heading out of Galveston. Looks like that vehicle in star wars. LOL


 
From that angle it sure does.




Bobby said:


> Thats a car hauler. They also carry tractors.


 I thought they were full of Jawas!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Miss Kitty*

Back in '94 or so, Bay Gal and I were on the way to Corpus in our old sloop, the Miss Kitty.

That's Galveston in the background ... we're about 3 miles offshore.

The pic (captured by a helicopter photo service) is still one of my favorites.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Back in '94 or so, Bay Gal and I were on the way to Corpus in our old sloop, the Miss Kitty.
> 
> That's Galveston in the background ... we're about 3 miles offshore.
> 
> The pic (captured by a helicopter photo service) is still one of my favorites.


 Now that is very cool!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Pelican, that's an awsome picture. I would hate to think where I might end up on a trip like that!


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Another boat....kind of :smile:


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Pod said:


> Another boat....kind of :smile:


 Someone's having fun!


----------

